# Who's running Treadwright tires?



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm looking at some new tires. 

One of the options I'm looking at is the Treadwright, in the BFG A/T flavor. 

Is or has anyone run their "winter" compound. It supposedly has crushed glass, and coca shells mixed in with the rubber. 

Here in Michigan we aren't allowed to run chains, or studs.
The truck these tires are for is a shovel truck, 2wd, but they carry 30 bags of salt, so it is weighted pretty well.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have that same tire and love them. Plow in 2 wheel most of the time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I just put set on the rear of my F450. I haven't had them in the snow yet but they look like they're going to be decent. You can see the shells inside the tread, kinda neat.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How do they wear russ?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Put a set on for a customer last week and they didnt balance very well. Almost like the cap was seamed on crooked. Had a set before these that balanced good.


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to try a set but have a few questions for Those that have used them. Do they last as long? What about putting them on the front? If i remember correct you cant put a retread on your steering tires, federal law???? There price seems very reasonable. Do you guys use them for winter only?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Ranger620;1376220 said:


> I would like to try a set but have a few questions for Those that have used them. Do they last as long? What about putting them on the front? If i remember correct you cant put a retread on your steering tires, federal law???? There price seems very reasonable. Do you guys use them for winter only?


You can use them on the fronts, the only vehcles that cant are those of commerical vehicles such as dump trucks , semi's and such that carry;s alot of weight. I just purchased a set a month ago and have them on all 4 I have not had a chance to use in the snow yet as we havent had any here. So far I am impressed tho


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The guy who runs the tire shop that I use said that I could install retreads on the front but he also said that he wouldn't do it.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just put a set of the BFG A/T style ones on my truck last week. So far, I am impressed. They balanced out with only a little weight on each rim, truck drives smooth and straight as an arrow and they are quite. We'll see how they hold up I guess.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

*tires*

Mike, which ones did you get? winter or all season compound?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

The ones that I have are just for winter. We got them last winter. They sent use the wrong ones at first, I needed 16s and they sent 18. I called the same day and by the next morning I had the.right one on my steps. Overnight tires, to me that is a great company. 
Now for the tires, I have been very happy with them. I only had to put in 4wheel once or twice last year. The wear on them is great, the traction on them is the best that have seen for the money. I think that they were around 500 for load range e. So far I would buy another set for sure.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a set on my dodge 265 wardens... pretty great deal!!! and they come with a great warranty and customer service! I will never buy new tires again.. I have about 35,xxx miles on my and they still have 1/2" thread left


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

When tires hit $800 a set I began switching over. Now spend only $400 a set and in 4 yrs no problems. 3 trucks are winter only, the year around set is 3 yrs old, approx 60,000 miles and will replace next year. I've always ordered the Krip edge option, so can not tell you the difference.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I put a set of 4 on the rear of my 2wd F550 of the F rated AP's with Kedge Grip. At first I hated them, they wandered terribly, and 4 tons of salt make it downright scary at highway speed. I drove it empty for about a week and a half straight as my daily driver and put about 800 miles, and the wander is pretty much gone. I think it's due to the center of the tread having a rib that was higher than the rest of it from the forming process. Grip wise they're outstanding, absolutely no concerns with traction, they're incredible!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ranger620;1376220 said:


> If i remember correct you cant put a retread on your steering tires, federal law????





Fourbycb;1376240 said:


> the only vehcles that cant are those of commerical vehicles such as dump trucks , semi's and such that carry;s alot of weight.


That only applies to busses.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Just put them on my 2wd F450. No snow yet so no feedback.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess I come from the days of seeing the retreads de-thread (the cap comes off). Any issues with that or any other failures? Which ones are winter only vs A/T or A/S


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

They have a compound in any of their tires for added traction. The compound is softer, and infused with crushed glass and coco shells. 

I will be ordering a pair after the new year, just as our snow gets started. I've done a ton of reading on them, in several forums, and haven't heard of any blowouts. Any tire that anybody questioned to the company has been promptly replaced. They sound like a stand up company. 

Mind you, these are going on my work truck. I don't think I would run them on my personal trucks that the wife and kid drive.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

PowersTree;1392007 said:


> They have a compound in any of their tires for added traction. The compound is softer, and infused with crushed glass and coco shells.


That is, *if* you order with the "kedge grip" option. If you don't you get regular all-season rubber.


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

Where do you buy ?does anybody have info on them


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

You get them (and info about them) at http://www.treadwright.com


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

theholycow;1392014 said:


> That is, *if* you order with the "kedge grip" option. If you don't you get regular all-season rubber.


Correct. I meant to say that.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

do a google search online.


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

Checked them out ,but they are out of 235 85 16


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

wizardsr;1390797 said:


> I put a set of 4 on the rear of my 2wd F550 of the F rated AP's with Kedge Grip. At first I hated them, they wandered terribly, and 4 tons of salt make it downright scary at highway speed. I drove it empty for about a week and a half straight as my daily driver and put about 800 miles, and the wander is pretty much gone. I think it's due to the center of the tread having a rib that was higher than the rest of it from the forming process. Grip wise they're outstanding, absolutely no concerns with traction, they're incredible!


I had the same issue on my C3500HD, but, they weren't treadwrights and just standard commercial re-treads that my local tire shop offers.

Same deal, a bit of walking going down the road, just took a good week for them to break in.

...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The caps coming off can happen on non-retreads as well. Tires come apart from being run low on air and overheating, not from being recapped.

I'm probably going to order another set of A/P's here for my F550. I have crummy sumitumo tires on the front which aren't exactly an all-season tire, they're really only good for long wear on the highway.

If a size you want isn't available on their website, call them to order them. That's what I did with my 19.5's. The customer service rep (very nice by the way) at treadwright said they'd be shipped within 3 weeks, I had them 5 days later. Thumbs Up When they show out of stock on their website, they just don't have any retreaded, sitting in the warehouse, ready to go; but that doesn't mean they don't have a bunch of carcasses lined up, ready to go in the machine, they could easily have them on their way in a day or two as was the case with mine.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Google Treadwright, have to order them


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's something I want to ask all you guys, and maybe someone will know the answer.

When getting my re-treads for my dump, the shop told me that you shouldn't put re-treads on any truck that had less that 19" rims.

If that is the case, then how can treadwright do re-treads for smaller trucks?


...


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Ask your shop to show you that specific regulation. Sounds more like a ploy to sell tires to me. I have been running retreads for 30 years never heard that one before. Now on the other hand there is a reg about retreads on the front wheels of commercial trucks. Personally I do not understand that one.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MBB;1392412 said:


> Now on the other hand there is a reg about retreads on the front wheels of commercial trucks.


No, there is not.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

There is,

FMCSA 393.75

(d) No bus shall be operated with regrooved, recapped or retreaded tires on the front wheels.

(e) A regrooved tire with a load-carrying capacity equal to or greater than 2,232 kg (4,920 pounds) shall not be used on the front wheels of any truck or truck tractor.


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

talked with treadwright today they are about 2 weeks out on the 235 85 16 tires i think i will try them out


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

festerw;1392792 said:


> There is,


Really?

I guess I can't see it. Can you point out where it says that you can't run retreads or recaps on the front of a truck?



> FMCSA 393.75
> 
> (d) No bus shall be operated with regrooved, recapped or retreaded tires on the front wheels.
> 
> (e) A regrooved tire with a load-carrying capacity equal to or greater than 2,232 kg (4,920 pounds) shall not be used on the front wheels of any truck or truck tractor.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The thing about re-treads on the front is this.

If your running a commercial truck with heavy loads, then that's more load on the tires. On top of that, you put stress on the cap of the re-tread when turning the wheels. If you happen to de-laminate the tire with a load, then you are in serious jeopardy of having a bad accident. 

So over-all, the reason it's not recommended is just a simple safety factor. Just the same as someone that says that you can over-load a 1/2, or 3/4 ton truck and not have any issues even though it's illegal and not safe, but that's for another thread.

...


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Double post


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

cretebaby;1393169 said:


> Really?
> 
> I guess I can't see it. Can you point out where it says that you can't run retreads or recaps on the front of a truck?


My fault it does say regrooved, one does have to wonder though why is it safe on a truck but not a bus.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

festerw;1393214 said:


> My fault it does say regrooved, one does have to wonder though why is it safe on a truck but not a bus.


Because a truck is usually just a driver. A bus is usually filled with people. That's my guess at least.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

www.treadwright.com/


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

festerw;1393214 said:


> My fault it does say regrooved, one does have to wonder though why is it safe on a truck but not a bus.


Why do busses stop for RR crossings while most other trucks do not?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Just bought a set of guard dogs with the kedge grip: 265/75 16, very soft compound


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

DFLS;1431980 said:


> Just bought a set of guard dogs with the kedge grip: 265/75 16, very soft compound


Post a review once you get them on and try them out, I'm very interested.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

We jsut put 4 225-75-19.5 on the back of a F550. So far they look great. I will use more of these. I think on the back of a dual is a no-brainer. What about putting them on a 4wd pickup?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Mike can you get a pic of the 550 for me I need to put tires on my 450 and want to see what they will look like.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

white gardens;1392396 said:


> here's something i want to ask all you guys, and maybe someone will know the answer.
> 
> When getting my re-treads for my dump, the shop told me that you shouldn't put re-treads on any truck that had less that 19" rims.
> 
> ...


bs...............


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been running treadwrights on my pickups for years and now a Yukon XL 2500 4x4........no problems........I have 6 of them on my CHevy 3500 HD dump......

Also they are only supposed to be balanced statically....per treadwright......to avoid voiding the warranty. You most likely will not get them balanced dynamically.......

The kedge (walnut and glass) in the tread reduce the treadlife by about 20%..

I currently have 18" , 17" and 19.5" in service on 3 different vehicles. I will never buy new tires again....

Anyone who says you cant put them on steering axles are full of poop.....the only law I know of states they can not be put on Passenger bus steers....


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Montgomery,

Sounds like you trust them. My question, how effective is the ledge grip. I don't mind loosing tread life, for grip. Have you had sets of both?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

The grip is great I have them on my 250 and don't use 4-4 that much.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought one set with Kedge......but honestly I really didn't notice all that much traction improvement. So for more money, and less treadlife it was not worth it to me

I still do most of my plowing in 2wd....


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Just ordered a couple more Treadwright AP Kedge Grip 19.5's for the front of the F550. Anyone wanna buy a couple sumitumo highway tires? Only 3k miles on them!


----------



## ExpyPlowGuy (Jan 19, 2012)

I ran the A/T's with Kedge for a few years on my old truck with no problems and now I'm running their M/T without the kedge and they've been working out great too. I'm very happy with the price and performance. FYI the M/T's are a litte noisy though.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

285 75 16 warden e been great, would buy again in a second great price not one complaint


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Wizards how do the 19.5 hold up for u. I have 16s on my 250 and love them. But just ordered a set for my 450 and hope they work well.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

heck if i know. i went in with 2 busted tires and no money to buy any. so im running whatever ones they gave me.

by the way. support discount tire. they helped me out when i had no options. iv been plowing on those tires all winter. next year i need to come up with a whole set. and ill be getting them from discount.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea I like discount but they don't do 19.5


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;1445750 said:


> Wizards how do the 19.5 hold up for u. I have 16s on my 250 and love them. But just ordered a set for my 450 and hope they work well.


So far so good, but I only have about 3k miles on them. I've just barely worn off the high spots from the remoulding process. I REALLY like the traction these things have, I don't spin unless I'm on ice and completely empty.


----------



## TLP (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey folks, I run the Wardens in 26570r17s with Kedge grip on my ram 2500. The grip is great, and they wear just as well as a new tire. I save just over 100 per tire. I will never buy a new tire again.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

TLP;1446790 said:


> Hey folks, I run the Wardens in 26570r17s with Kedge grip on my ram 2500. The grip is great, and they wear just as well as a new tire. I save just over 100 per tire. I will never buy a new tire again.


i dont know what is a


TLP;1446790 said:


> 26570r17s


----------



## TLP (Jan 23, 2012)

To birdseed, 265/70/R17, or what is a TLP? TLP Painting is my company name. TLP stands for "The Lord Provides"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

why wont you ever have to buy a new (im thinking brand new) tire?

the lord provides painting?


----------



## TLP (Jan 23, 2012)

I will not buy a new brand name tire again, and as for the Lord provides painting, He gave me the skills to paint well, which has provided for my family.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

TLP;1446823 said:


> I will not buy a new brand name tire again, and as for the Lord provides painting, He gave me the skills to paint well, which has provided for my family.


ah cool.

iv only needed brand new ones once in my life. shrugs


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I am famous for buying used tires. There's a local place that has a warehouse full of tires. They used to be $25 for a decent truck tire. Now they want $45 for that sane used tire. 

I always bought pairs of tires when used, when even only one was NEEDED. 
Made for spares. 

Anyways, a used tire has about 1/3 the life of a new tire. I'm begining to think these Treadwrights are safe. (Even before I posted this thread)

The truck I want tires for, hasnt really had problems with the snow this year, plus no snow means crippled cash flow. 

I will definitely be purchasing 5 about the time spring starts. 

I'm gonna beg to get 235/85/16 as they are for a 2wheel shovel truck. Pizza cutters are the best show tire.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

PowersTree;1448448 said:


> I am famous for buying used tires. There's a local place that has a warehouse full of tires. They used to be $25 for a decent truck tire. Now they want $45 for that sane used tire.
> 
> I always bought pairs of tires when used, when even only one was NEEDED.
> Made for spares.
> ...


by my calculations. 40000 rated tires. used at 5th which is 8000. $300 for the new one 45 for the used. you would save 75 bucks per new tire worth of old tires.

getting a used that has a whole 3rd tread left is not so common. you also forget that when you get that low, there is a actual noticeable difference in your stopping distance.

last time i got tires i had to go to 2 stores to get tires for my dodge that were used. and its not ideal as different tread patterns can have an adverse effect over a long time.

if you have a supply of matching used tires that is preferable.


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

so far so good for the 225/75/19.5 on our F550. We will buy more


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

mike ward;1450999 said:


> so far so good for the 225/75/19.5 on our F550. We will buy more


thats a big truck. too bad its a ford :laughing:
Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Need to buy 8 tires and searched for a treadwell thread to get reviews. I haven't seen a bad review, but I dont know which to get, the Guard Dog or the Warden. What about the Howler, its billed as a mud and snow tire (but noisy). Gonna get the Kedge grip on whatever I order. Is on better than the other? Maybe I will get 2 different sets and see how they compare?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have run them for years, on work trucks and personal vehicles never had a problem......I will never buy new tires again. I have run the Wardens, Axioms, and Sentinels.....I find the ones with The Kedge and walnut shells wear faster.....so I dont get that anymore.......but overall a complete winner....


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have gone through 5 sets on my trucks. All of them had Kedge grip.

First was the 06 Megacab. I first tried the Sentinel with Kedge, great tires.

Next set was another set of sentinel for the winter tires on the megacab, and then bought a larger set of guard dogs for the summer. Great experience with both those sets. Although the guard dog was a little loud, but looked real nice, and had great traction off road, although I didn't use them much for that.

I put a set on my 95 3500 dually they were the warden with kedge. In two winters with that truck I only used 4x4 once with the 2yd spreader on. Nice and quiet, good traction, wore evenly.

I have a set of sentinels on the Excursion family vehicle, great tires. 

When the 5500 is due I will buy Treadwrights then too. 

I only had one tire start to separate after 35000 miles of hard plowing and towing daily. It happened after hitting a huge pot hole on the freeway at about 65, and the tire bulged. I imagine any tire would have done that, and at that point the tires were pretty worn out. 

In all 5 sets I have been surprised how smooth the tires rolled, and they took less weight to balance on average than new tires. Sometimes not needing any on one side at all. 

I was a mechanic for a few years before I started our business, and new tires would almost always take more weight than what I have seen on the Treadwrights I have had.

Hope that helps. Buy them with confidence, they are a good product.

Dan


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i dont have money for tires  or an oil change


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

285/75/16 wardens are holding up just fine.. Installed this spring. Only complaint I would have is the first 100 or so miles (and again after rotation) the tires felt very wobbly? It was almost as if the truck was swaying from side to side at highway speeds. Nothing horrendous, and it did go away quickly. Very happy with the purchase!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

01PStroke;1485321 said:


> 285/75/16 wardens are holding up just fine.. Installed this spring. Only complaint I would have is the first 100 or so miles (and again after rotation) the tires felt very wobbly? It was almost as if the truck was swaying from side to side at highway speeds. Nothing horrendous, and it did go away quickly. Very happy with the purchase!


that soudns scary


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Within the first 100-200 miles there is a mold line down the middle of the tread that has to wear away. After that it good.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1485381 said:


> Within the first 100-200 miles there is a mold line down the middle of the tread that has to wear away. After that it good.


Exactly. Excellent buy for the money


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

FYI......Treadwright requires static balancing only on their tires to not void the warranty.....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

R&R Yard Design;1485381 said:


> Within the first 100-200 miles there is a mold line down the middle of the tread that has to wear away. After that it good.


must be a big line


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

Bought (4) Guard Dogs (2) with kedge Grip just to see the difference. IMO the tires are a great buy but the Kedge grip seems to wear slightly faster. On my f250 reg cab v10 love em but their loud! Been running them for about a year with no problems and I tow a trailer almost every day.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

R&R Yard Design;1485381 said:


> Within the first 100-200 miles there is a mold line down the middle of the tread that has to wear away. After that it good.


Good excuse for a burnout, maybe?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Just installed the Wardens on my Dodge on Sunday. They look so good I'm not sure if o want to put the Guard Dogs that I originally wanted or Wardens on my F250 now. 
Snomover, how does the Guard Dogs do in the snow. (getting kedge on whichever model order)


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looking at the prices they seem really good until iget to shipping and then paying to mount the tires. I figure i could save $100 bucks when its all said and done thats without kedgegrip and if i have a problem my tire guy wont stand behind them. Anyone think im crazy here?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure what size your looking at but LT tires, not P, are not even close to treadwrights prices. I had 4 Wardens, basically BF Goodrich tread, on BFGoodrich casings so they look like the real deal for $484 delivered. I mounted them myself but even so, another $40? Those same tires are $197 each on tirerack.com.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

Good info on treadwright and will probably buy a set + spare from them.

I haven't replaced the tires on my ole F350 in 15 years used only for plowing and taking kids to the creek. 

Gateway buckshot has been a fabulous tire P78-16 to me,lol


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just about to put my winter wheels with the treadwrights back on for the year. I put about 3,000 miles on them over the course of last winter and they have virtually no wear!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*just ordered another set*

Just ordered a set of wardens for the Chevy.......$450 for 4 bfgoodrich look alikes.....


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow, looks like decent prices. I never heard of these before. I see myself getting into a set of these.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Had the Wardens on my Dodge for about 3 weeks now. They looked even better than I imagined. Very happy with them. Cant wait til it snows to try them out. Gonna be ordering a set of the Guard Dogs for my Ford in the next week or so.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone have any issues with these on a 3/4T truck. I need tires for mine and would consider if it is worth it.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

About a month ago I ordered 6 axiom 235/85r16 tires for my 99 f350 diesel dump. They do look like they will be very good in the snow. I do not have a ton of miles on them but I like them so far. They get EXCELENT grip on wet grass, and slick clay mud, the kind thats only like an inch deep, but very slick. 2wd were I used to have to put it in 4x4. Lots of sipes in them for snow.

I will say I was a little worried after driving it the first few times because I had a LOT of body roll or whatever you want to call it, they seemed very squirmy at first, but after about 200 miles and loading it up with 4 yards of 3/4 crushed granite a few times they seemed much better. I love them, seem firm now.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a set of Claws for my F-150 with Kedge grip. 270/17's

Can't wait for a reason to put them on. Got a second set of rims to mount them on for winter use and keep my highway tires for the summer.

They look great and well made. On top of it they are load range E for less squat with a load in the back of the truck, and extra weight from the plow in the front.
...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Jguck25;1650622 said:


> About a month ago I ordered 6 axiom 235/85r16 tires for my 99 f350 diesel dump. They do look like they will be very good in the snow.


Be careful, if you have commercial plates for the truck and yearly inspections, they might make you take them off the front if they look at them hard enough.

Commercial trucks aren't supposed to have re-treads on the steer tires.

......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

White Gardens;1650722 said:


> Be careful, if you have commercial plates for the truck and yearly inspections, they might make you take them off the front if they look at them hard enough.
> 
> Commercial trucks aren't supposed to have re-treads on the steer tires.
> 
> ......


I do believe that is only for commercial buses. This has been discussed many times in different threads here.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have run many sets of these over the years. I will say my Dodge seems to really eat the tread quickly. Wardens that is. I have Axioms on the Yukon XL 2500.....and have gotten nearly 25,000 on those. Probably 5K to go. The front Wardens on my Chevy K2500 have not held up well at all..... cupped and really worn in 6000 miles. Still love the price and performance......longevity is an issue.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

White Gardens;1650722 said:


> Be careful, if you have commercial plates for the truck and yearly inspections, they might make you take them off the front if they look at them hard enough.
> 
> Commercial trucks aren't supposed to have re-treads on the steer tires.
> 
> ......


Not true, that only applies to buses.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.moderntiredealer.com/cha...ing-retreads-on-steer-axles.aspx?prestitial=1


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

derekbroerse;1657595 said:


> http://www.moderntiredealer.com/cha...ing-retreads-on-steer-axles.aspx?prestitial=1


That is a great editorial.

But, I do believe it comes down to state and federal laws, so do you your homework locally before making a decision.

.....


----------

